# Foot Cream



## andybob (Aug 22, 2011)

I have just read that diabetics shouldn't use foot cream that contains urea. However all the creams I can find online contain this and also say that they are suitable for diabetics.
Creams I've lloked at are E45, CCS and some others... Any advice anyone.. My wife is encouraging me to get my Male badly looked after dry knarled trotters under control now I've recently been diagnosed with type 2.

Grateful for any help - which will give me a more peaceful life (I Hope!!!)

Thanks

Andy


----------



## GodivaGirl (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Andy, I didn't know about the urea, I bought my OH a big tub of Aqueous for his feet, they were very dry and cracked when he was diagnosed, don't know if that's ok now  hopefully someone will be along to put us right soon


----------



## Caroline (Aug 22, 2011)

If the cream itself says it is suitable for diabetics, then it is, although if you are in any doubt ask the pharmacist.

Have you seen a podiatrist/chiropodist? They will be able to advise you too. In some places you can self refer and in others they prefer the doctor to refeer you.

If you file the hard skin off your feet, don't use the cheese grater type files as they can do more harm than good. Many people use emery boards or a pummice stone, keep your feet clean and dry and in an ideal world they should be checked dialy for damage. This is because as diabetics we may loose sensation in our feet and not notice any damage. We should also be wearing shoes or slippers all the time too, but I know some folks don't.

I also find it pays to check my shoes and slippers in case any thing has gotten into them while I've not been looking.

Hope this helps, I'm sure others will be along soon with more words of help and advice.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't heard about the urea thing either, my creams contain it and I haven't had any problems. Might be worth asking a diabetes specialist nurse about how best to look after your feet, its definitely worth getting them sorted  I'm sure your wife will be pleased


----------



## Andrew (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

I was advised to use Flexitol heel balm cream - I have had cracks in my heal you could get a bus through  this stuff seems to work very well -  I am one of the brigade who wear TEVA Sandles all year round - just carry a spare pair of socks ----  my right foot is not the right shape shoes are a real pain --  my mother ran over it when i was 12 ---   that got wondeful comment at school!!!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 22, 2011)

Flexitol and CCS cream are 25% urea and will be prescribed by your GP.  You should see a podiatrist (probably pay for a visit to jump the NHS queue).  I use a Scholl cracked heel file and Flexitol, and a pumice stone in the bath, but I have full sensation in my feet so no problem.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 22, 2011)

I use a cream called Diprobase. Not sure whats in it tho, sorry! It was prescribed by my GP so I trusted them! The cream works wonders! It is a tad greasy but I suppose that is what replenishes the moisture. I tend to put it on as I get into bed so it dries. 

I really really rate this cream, I use it if I get cracked heels, dry skin, hard skin and 1 application and *phoof* its all soft and supple the next morning!

ps - it also came in a massive tub which I have had since 2007  and still loads left, it has a plunger dispenser so the cream is still fresh and works today!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 22, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> I use a cream called Diprobase. Not sure whats in it tho, sorry! It was prescribed by my GP so I trusted them! The cream works wonders! It is a tad greasy but I suppose that is what replenishes the moisture. I tend to put it on as I get into bed so it dries.
> 
> I really really rate this cream, I use it if I get cracked heels, dry skin, hard skin and 1 application and *phoof* its all soft and supple the next morning!
> 
> ps - it also came in a massive tub which I have had since 2007  and still loads left, it has a plunger dispenser so the cream is still fresh and works today!



Interesting - certainly cheaper than Flexitol (?6ish for 75g) at ?9.49 for 500g.  basically paraffin wax - no active ingredients, just stops the skin from dehydrating.  Probably worth using something like Flexitol when the skin has gone hard and cracked and then switching to Diprobase when it's healed (no pun) up.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 22, 2011)

Hiya

Diprobase and E45 are like moisturising and I use them all over me for dry skin and ezcema (which I had since birth).

Flexitol is fantastic for feet.  It is one of the best out there on the market.  I've used it for years.  My feet are really really dry.   One of my best mates is a fantastic podiatrist, she does people with type 2 as well as private non D people (ie me).

She says Flexitol is great but expensive but I don't know about diabetes.

I have used all the moisturising stuff on Jessica over the years but they won't help your feet if they are very dry and cracked.  You need to file them and use something like Flexitol daily, morning and night, putting Diprobase or similar on them if they are in that state won't do anything.  

I may not have diabetes but I know about cracked and dry feet


----------



## KateR (Aug 23, 2011)

My DSN said to use cream containing urea! I'm afrad I can't stand the smell of Flexitol but my son bought me some foot cream back from Jordan earlier this year which contains tea tree oil besides the dead sea minerals and it's brill!


----------



## pippin (Aug 23, 2011)

I purchase Margaret Dabbs emu oil for my dad's feet (she is a podiatrist) a little goes a long way plus when dad uses it himself I know it's easy to use & not sticky or he wouldn't use it! It seems expensive but as it is an oil you only need a tiny bit. May not be for everyone but I know it works for dad.



> Emu Oil really is a ?super ingredient?. It is a completely organic and natural by-product, a fatty acid that is readily accepted into the skin with the same irritant value as water ? and therefore suitable for all skin types which is very important for feet, -especially for people with medical conditions, such as diabetes. It?s a dry oil that doesn?t clog the pores, is readily accepted into the skin and is a superb hydrator. It is also anti-inflammatory, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal, so is the perfect ingredient to aid and provide relief for a range of common foot conditions. It also improves the tone and rejuvenation of the skin and can help with joint pain and inflammation- a perfect and powerful combination of factors, essential for creating healthy feet.*


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm going to stick my head in the sand on that one - or is that only Ostriches.


----------



## pippin (Aug 23, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Sorry I'm going to stick my head in the sand on that one - or is that only Ostriches.


  lol will have to check his feet to make sure they still look like human feet!


----------



## Paul (Aug 23, 2011)

was prescribed E45 by my GP i hope that is safe as i use it every where.


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2011)

Paul said:


> was prescribed E45 by my GP i hope that is safe as i use it every where.



Everywhere


----------



## andybob (Aug 23, 2011)

*thanks for all the advice*

Thanks everyone for your input - got a cream called CCS which the pharmacist recommended. 

My wife gave me a complete foot overhaul - I was very brave as I can't stand my feet being touched - but knew I had to bite the bullet.

Trotters looking better alreadyafter 2 applications.

Thanks again for all your advice.

Andy


----------

